# Jennifer Love Hewittâ€™s Hips Donâ€™t Lie



## daer0n (Apr 9, 2007)

I was looking for some stuff on the internet when i found this article on Jennifer Love Hewitt's weight, yeah she has gained weight, but i dont think she looks fat?

but, anyways when i saw her in these pics i though, omg! that is totally how i look now LOL!

my hips are quite big, and i was looking at myself in the mirror yesterday and i thought, boy you have big hips woman, i can totally relate to her, jeez, but i still think she looks good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

[Anywho, i am just posting the article for mere entertainment, but, it doesnt depict my oppinion.]



 



Ok, so _*Jennifer Love Hewitt*_ has gained a little weight. Big deal! Thatâ€™s what happens when you get into a *relationship*. You get *comfortable*. You start not caring about what you look like, which eventually leads to couples not having sex. Ah, isnâ€™t *love *a wonderful thing? I think Iâ€™ll pass.



 

 

 



*JLH back in the day. Wasnâ€™t she cute?*



 

 

 



http://www.hollywoodtuna.com/images/jen_love_hewitt_store_shop_2_small.jpg http://www.hollywoodtuna.com/images/jen_love_hewitt_store_shop_small.jpg

I donâ€™t know whatâ€™s going on with _*Jennifer Love Hewitt*_ but every time we see her, she gets thicker and thicker. Now in August, when I first noticed she was sporting a new _*more shapely booty*_, I was a little surprised but I didnâ€™t want to make a big deal out of it. I mean, this is *Jennifer Love Hewitt*, my high school *celebrity* crush and the second reason I watched *Party of Five *(the first reason was for _*Lacey Chabert*_ but shhhh, donâ€™t tell anyone). So, I say we ignore the big booty and give* Jennifer *a little break. Call me soft, but thatâ€™s exactly what I am at this moment. Thanks Jen

http://www.hollywoodtuna.com/images/jen_love_hewitt_store_shop_3_tn.jpg http://www.hollywoodtuna.com/images/jen_love_hewitt_store_shop_4_tn.jpg http://www.hollywoodtuna.com/images/jen_love_hewitt_store_shop_5_tn.jpg http://www.hollywoodtuna.com/images/jen_love_hewitt_store_shop_6_tn.jpg

Source: Hollywoodtuna Â» Blog Archive Â» Jennifer Love Hewittâ€™s Hips Donâ€™t Lie


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 9, 2007)

Yeah, she did put on weight. But I think it's only showing in the hip area and nowhere else. Everything else looks fine to me and yeah, she has a knockout body (so jealous!).


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Apr 9, 2007)

I didn't really notice she got bigger, but I can see it in the pics now. I don't think she looks bad or anything at all, people's bodies change with time so I don't think it's a big deal.

P.S. Lol I think it's corny her and her bf matched outfits.


----------



## daer0n (Apr 9, 2007)

LOL :rotfl:


----------



## PerfectMistake (Apr 9, 2007)

I still think she looks amazing!! Representing the girls with bigger lower bodies. BUT she is not big by any means LOL! I wish I has her body, would trade anyday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And yes, that is super corney HAHA!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Apr 9, 2007)

I like it that she gained wait. I thought she was too skinny.


----------



## han (Apr 9, 2007)

nooooooooooo i dont like her wide hips, she look better befor


----------



## StrangerNMist (Apr 9, 2007)

I think she looks fine.

I don't notice that much of a difference.

At least she doesn't look like a toothpick like the rest of the ladies in Hollywood, and that's pretty comforting to me.

Go Jenn!


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 9, 2007)

In person - she prolly looks tiny.

She looks the same ever since she started her last show. A bit of weight, but not fat - she looks good.

Can't say nothing bad about her.


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 9, 2007)

She looks fine.


----------



## jennycateyez (Apr 9, 2007)

i think she has a hot body.


----------



## Maysie (Apr 9, 2007)

She looks awesome...


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 10, 2007)

I like the extra weight. It makes her look more approachable. I wouldn't call her fat by any stretch of the imagination  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessica (Apr 10, 2007)

She might look a little bottom heavy....but the tiniest bit. She's still hot and by no means fat.


----------



## Trisha. (Apr 10, 2007)

I love her. She does look a little bigger in the booty area, but she's def. not "fat." She still looks beautiful. &amp; I agree that the matching outfits are corny!


----------



## Marisol (Apr 10, 2007)

I think she looks great.


----------



## charish (Apr 10, 2007)

wow, that's so funny. my husband and i were just watching a movie w/ her in it the other night. and i thought she looked way too skinny but she had boobs and hips. i think she looks better w/ some weight on her, but i do think her hips are a little too big for her frame. she still looks good though, i'd love to have her boobs and hips any day.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Apr 10, 2007)

well if she gained weight she SURE gained it in the RIGHT places!!!!! her waist is as tiny as my 4 year olds!!!!


----------



## Princess6828 (Apr 10, 2007)

She's definitely packing on some pounds. Doesn't look horrible - and she was too skinny before. She looks like a bird.


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 10, 2007)

i still think she looks great


----------



## WhitneyF (Apr 10, 2007)

I think she looks fabulous!


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 10, 2007)

She does not have big hips! Sure, bigger than before, but she was nearly 2-dimensional then.

Anyway, her weight is her business.


----------



## Andi (Apr 10, 2007)

Yes she obviously got bigger but sheÂ´s still not fat. I agree with most of you, she was a bit too skinny before.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 10, 2007)

Totally agree. Im so glad she gained weight, She looks much better.


----------



## Miss World (Apr 10, 2007)

she looks great to me! I would die to get a figure like this!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I find a slim body with a wider lower area is perfect as long as there are no jiggles


----------



## Kathy (Apr 10, 2007)

She looks great! The camera adds weight anyway. So, in reality, she's probably still pretty slim.


----------



## clwkerric (Apr 10, 2007)

I still think she looks amazing!


----------



## spazbaby (Apr 10, 2007)

I think she looks better since she has put on a few pounds.


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 12, 2007)

I think she looks a lot better with a bit more weight on, it's only in her hip/thigh area. Curves are the way to go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

